# Hi. Looking for african pygmy dormice breeders?



## Kayleigh-Kaz (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi 
I recently bought 2 African pygmy dormice from my collage. They are both 5 weeks old but unfortunately brother and sister. 
I wont be breeding them together but i was hoping to find a another pair around the same age to pair them up again. 
The only info i have of their family tree is that the parents came from a breeder in Bournemouth but were unrelated... so I'm just hoping to find another set of unrelated mice. 
I tried looking on the internet but the adds seem to be several years old... or far away. I am on the south coast and willing to travel. 

Love to hear some suggestions 

Kaz


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I am picking some up next weekend from Houten if thats any help, should have a spare pair


----------



## smith (Mar 1, 2010)

*African pygmy dormice*

hey try www.preloved.co.uk there are 7 adverts on there with African pygmy dormice for sale. hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a friend that breeds them in Cannock, West Mids. Not sure what he has going at the mo though.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I breed APD's and sometimes have a few for sale. I am based in the East midlands.
-
Elina


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

hi i have some for sale unsexed and related babies.


----------



## Kayleigh-Kaz (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow I'm glad i signed up here now. 
I shall look into all of these people and see if i can grab a pair. 
Thanks a ton I never knew so many people would be breeding them and its a huge relief to me. Now i can pair up and start the next difficalt bit.


----------



## Ostara (Aug 20, 2010)

*Are you breeding them now?*

Hello kayleigh,

I am doing some research on these at the moment hoping to get some later in the year. I have been reading every piece of info I can find on the internet to prepare as well as possible, which led me to you. I was wondering as you were after a pair to make two pairs I presume you intended to breed and being as you are very local to me compared to any others I've found on line thought I would try contacting you to see how you got on weather your expecting any babies in the future. Any information would be appreciated 

Nadia


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Yer Ive got somebabies that have just weaned and i would love to swap a male for your male if you want? It would add new blood to my group aswell! Pm me


----------

